# Paris 7 months old already!



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

She's beautiful! I love the coat.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a very gorgeous and regal looking girl.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Oaklys Dad;1326947 regal looking girl.[/QUOTE said:


> Regal! "pretty regal looking for a 7/mo old" is what immediately came to my mind! bet she bounds around beautifully in that snow


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She is very pretty.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Paris is beautiful as are all your gorgeous girls!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

_A new one from today, I think this one is my favorite!_


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is GORGEOUS, and so nice and fit too.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

She's such a beautiful girl! The picture with the cattails behind her is awesome.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

ditto to the others.... STUNNING girl she is. I LOVE the show dog look in that last pic. She certainly loves the camera, or is it the other way around? lol.....


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Absolutely Beautiful =)


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

What a beauty!! Love the jacket too!!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Beautiful!! =)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful golden girl you have, love her coat.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

you have a very très chic girl!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Paris is beautiful,love the cattail shot.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Thank you for all the compliments and kind words  Its hard to believe how fast they grow!!


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

aw such a beauty!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

She is such a beautie! I've only seen a few Goldpaw dogs but each one has been absolutely drop dead gorgeous - Paris is one of them!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Love her vest - it is so cute! Lovely girl!


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

So pretty! My baby girl Sierra is also 7 months yesterday.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice. Do you show her?


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

She is gorgeous as are your photos!! That last one belongs on a magazine cover. In fact they all do! I love her coat. I love her name, she just looks like a Paris.


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

aaww she looks so pretty in her pink shirt


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

She's such a beautiful girl. She doesn't even look like a puppy anymore!

Oh, and I love her coat.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Retrieverlover said:


> Very nice. Do you show her?


Yes she will be shown next month, I'm very excited to get her out in the ring soon! 




esSJay said:


> She is such a beautie! I've only seen a few Goldpaw dogs but each one has been absolutely drop dead gorgeous - Paris is one of them!


Thank you  I have 3 Goldpaw dogs, and theres a few members on here with some Goldpaw dogs as well. Carly has Paris's half brother Bodhi, and Miri (Mirabelle) is also Paris's half sister.



sameli102 said:


> She is gorgeous as are your photos!! That last one belongs on a magazine cover. In fact they all do! I love her coat. I love her name, she just looks like a Paris.


Thank you, I really had to work for those photos, a piece on the mount broke off my lens so until I get my new one I'm stuck trying to take pictures by holding the lens tightly against the camera.. its a shame it was my favorite lens too. Paris's name does suit her diva like personality perfectly! She is a very much a love ME, its all about ME type of girl..


----------



## County JR (Sep 26, 2010)

Absolutely stunning physique.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

She's beautiful. And I adore her fancy pink coat.


----------

